# Slow Browsing



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

When I browse this site from my home computer, its extremely slow. Takes 15-20 seconds to load a page. Reminds me of dial-up. I'm using Internet explorer. Other websites are fine. When I browse the site at work, its fine, goes like normal. Any ideas?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow, that's a tough scenario. Only one computer is slow on the site, but other's are fine?

Just for the heck of it, try deleting your temporary Internet files. In Internet Explorer, go up to "Tools"....than "Internet Options"....than in the middle of the box that opens up under "Temporary Internet Files" click on "Delete Files".

Has it been this way for a long time or only recently? Is it only running slow on the forum, or for all pages?


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Chris,

It's wierd. Only started like 2 weeks ago. I've deleted my temporary files, cookies, etc. , didn't help. I disabled my firewall and virus scan too, didn't help. Seems to be on all pages, for example, even when I hit the home page. No doubt its something on my home system, just wondered if anyone else ever had a similar problem.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I would love to hear if this is affecting others as well. An isolated incident such as this makes it difficult to gauge where the problem lies.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Is it any site or just nodakoutdoors? If others are slower than usual as well get ad-aware, which will remove any spyware which may be bogging you down. Also I reccomend AGV antivirus, its free and works well.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Just this site, of course this site is where I spend 85% of my browsing. I do have McAffee, but running ad-aware is a good idea. I think my teen-agers have it on the computer (whew, am I old or what?)


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey M. Tiger, thanks. I ran Ad-aware and things are back to normal. Quaratined I don't know how many files. Thanks again.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I hold the office record for quarantined files with AdAware...587.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Don't surf porn at work.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:rollin:


----------

